# "Wild" Turkey Hunting



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 10, 2010)

Are we taking the 'Wild' out of Wild Turkey Hunting these days?  I know the average hunter isn't but how responsible are the hunting shows, food plot revolution, and ground blinds influencing this great sport?  While on break today I saw on the Outdoor Channel a 7yr old girl complete her Grand Slam.  I love seeing youngsters take game and enjoy it, and I was very proud of her and her father, and I personally don't care how a kid kills a gobbler.  But part of me remembers when I would beg to go with my Dad as a kid but had to wait to get old enough because he covered so much territory.  He didn't rely on a food plot, a blind, or still hunting a bird to kill him.   But today it seems that these plantation and managed birds are so patterned by their plots and are so easily accessible by still hunting them in ground blinds instead of calling and manuevering, that part of the "Wild" seems to be lost in some cases.  I know for the majority of Woody's members this isn't the case but it still hurts to see this type of thing going on so rampantly.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw the same show today (out sick). They were also hunting with a guide service. If you have the money, a grand slam is available to anyone from 4-90yrs old. I don't have a problem with anyone hunting from blinds or using decoys - we did it ourselves this year at the first of the season. I do understand what you are saying about the loss of the "wild" though.


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Jun 10, 2010)

What you said about the food plots and blinds is what I call "deer hunting" turkey. There are times when I like to use ground blinds. I have taken 2 birds with my great grandfather out of a groundblind and I will never forget it and am glad it happened that way. Sitting in the middle of the GA hardwoods on the ground on an early spring morning with a gobbler coming to your calling is hard to beat. I as well wish the Hunting industry would show more "Wild" turkey hunting.


----------



## turk2di (Jun 10, 2010)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Are we taking the 'Wild' out of Wild Turkey Hunting these days?  I know the average hunter isn't but how responsible are the hunting shows, food plot revolution, and ground blinds influencing this great sport?  While on break today I saw on the Outdoor Channel a 7yr old girl complete her Grand Slam.  I love seeing youngsters take game and enjoy it, and I was very proud of her and her father, and I personally don't care how a kid kills a gobbler.  But part of me remembers when I would beg to go with my Dad as a kid but had to wait to get old enough because he covered so much territory.  He didn't rely on a food plot, a blind, or still hunting a bird to kill him.   But today it seems that these plantation and managed birds are so patterned by their plots and are so easily accessible by still hunting them in ground blinds instead of calling and manuevering, that part of the "Wild" seems to be lost in some cases.  I know for the majority of Woody's members this isn't the case but it still hurts to see this type of thing going on so rampantly.



Don't get me started. Blinds are OK for rainy day field hunting when you have no other option, & little kids along, but the TV hunting industry is more interested in selling products than hunting. I feel sorry for today's turkey hunters who are inundated with the easy way, the quick guaranteed way to kill a turkey(or deer). The thrill of dueling with a gobbler without the aid of decoys & blinds is one sadly many do not get to experience. We are becoming a nation of turkey shooters minus the plotting & scheming!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree.  I understand using a blind under certain conditions (elderly hunters who can't move very well, or kids who cant not move very well), but I see people that rely on blinds and decoys on every hunt.  If they forget their blind they don't go.  
In my opinion that is not how it is supposed to be done, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

I hunt now, like I did when I trailed along with my Grandfather. No decoys, no such thing as a food plot, no blinds, when you worked a bird you just set back against a tree. And no camoflage either, in those days.  Now, I do use camoflage clothes, and a couple of custom made calls, in a small belt pouch. none of that other stuff though.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2010)

I ONLY use a blind with my two young boys, getting them into the sport.  The rest of the time I am on the ground, with only natural cover.  I may or may not use a decoy.  Just depends on where I am.  I carry only three calls: A box a slate and my mouth (occasionally a crystal).  I don't buy into all the hype for carrying 20 calls in a vest with all the other junk.  

THAT BEING SAID:  I don't care what anyone else does.  That is their business and their money.  If it makes them happy, I wish them luck.  Even if I don't agree, it is their business IMO.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 10, 2010)

I know what you are saying. It is a very effective way to kill a turkey, but to me this is not spring turkey hunting in its true form. Just the other night on the crush Tiffany's mom shot a turkey with a bow, then they all repositioned in the blind while the other birds stood there at 20 yards so Tiffany could shoot. There is no way in the world you could do that with birds at even 100 yards without that blind. It just takes a lot away from the hunt in my opinion and also a lot away from the bird. Now I have sat in them on late afternoon hunts when I'm "deer hunting" turkeys and also in the rain, but it is my last and I mean MY LAST resort.

If you want the most intense rush hunting turkeys, get in the woods, get up against a tree, no decoy, and no blind or blind material. It's just you, the bird, and a matter of whits. When you succeed, it is the ultimate experience while turkey hunting in my opinion.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 11, 2010)

Funny thing is, you never see these shows taking place on public land. I remember when I first started hunting. The first year I had no problem filling my 2 tags, it was the first year my county allowed turkey hunting. I thought there wasn't much to it. My uncle suggested that I try Ft. Stewart if I wanted to hunt a truely wild turkey, they had been hunted for years. Man what a difference. You can forget the blind.


----------



## turky93 (Jun 11, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> Funny thing is, you never see these shows taking place on public land. I remember when I first started hunting. The first year I had no problem filling my 2 tags, it was the first year my county allowed turkey hunting. I thought there wasn't much to it. My uncle suggested that I try Ft. Stewart if I wanted to hunt a truely wild turkey, they had been hunted for years. Man what a difference. You can forget the blind.



You're absolutely right about the difference in public and private land. 
For the first 3 years I  turkey hunted, I had access to a gorgeous 40 acre tract of land that my family owned.
I always heard turkeys, always saw turkeys too. I killed my limit 3 years in a row on that property. 
Then the land got sold, and it came down to hunting public birds... that's a whole 'nother ball game.
My first year hunting public land birds, I got whooped. 
Didn't kill a bird that year, and only worked a few. 
That's when I realized I had to adjust my tactics...

Yall are also right about taking the "wild" out of turkey hunting, but we've taken it out of many other things too. Deer hunting is a good example. 
You see so many folks that sit in their big ol' box blinds with heaters while they watch over their planted field with their new super magnum rifle topped with a scope that even the man on the moon couldn't hide from. 
I hate to think it, but it seems that alot of people are losing the skill of hunting in general.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jun 13, 2010)

I shot one turkey this spring... ONE... Not 2, not 3, and not 4,  one guy on the md whitetails forum killed 7 birds in his home state of nj and he kills birds like this every season... Everybody on the forum thinks he's god... The guy is like 65 years old and a 100lbs over weight... Do you think he's hunting public land???

As soon as I read a post about a guy killing multible birds and he does it every spring... 

I know were this kind of turkey hunter hunts... On his family farm were the birds run around waving white flags begging to be shot...

I hunt hevily pressured public land gobblers in a tri state area... So when I kill me a gobbler... I'm thanking god and all the wise men too...

I know I'm a real turkey hunter!!! I just don't have a wall full of beards and spurs to prove it... 

Give me some prime property with multible tags and I'll fill a wheel barrow up with em


As far as I'm concerned... If you aint killing pressured Gobblers you aint turkey huntin!!!


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 13, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I shot one turkey this spring... ONE... Not 2, not 3, and not 4,  one guy on the md whitetails forum killed 7 birds in his home state of nj and he kills birds like this every season... Everybody on the forum thinks he's god... The guy is like 65 years old and a 100lbs over weight... Do you think he's hunting public land???
> 
> As soon as I read a post about a guy killing multible birds and he does it every spring...
> 
> ...





Really?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 13, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I shot one turkey this spring... ONE... Not 2, not 3, and not 4,  one guy on the md whitetails forum killed 7 birds in his home state of nj and he kills birds like this every season... Everybody on the forum thinks he's god... The guy is like 65 years old and a 100lbs over weight... Do you think he's hunting public land???
> 
> As soon as I read a post about a guy killing multible birds and he does it every spring...
> 
> ...



If you kill them on the first encounter, they aren't pressured........ Your comments just crack me up ...

Sour grapes.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 13, 2010)

turky93 said:


> You're absolutely right about the difference in public and private land.
> For the first 3 years I  turkey hunted, I had access to a gorgeous 40 acre tract of land that my family owned.
> I always heard turkeys, always saw turkeys too. I killed my limit 3 years in a row on that property.
> Then the land got sold, and it came down to hunting public birds... that's a whole 'nother ball game.
> ...



Evidently so. 

Tell me this, how in the heck would a turkey know if it lived on private land or a WMA??? Can they read signs or recognize boundary markers??


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 13, 2010)

Blinds arent my thing but
With our hunting rights at risk, especially when our children get older. I dont worry so much about someone elses hunting methods as long as there legal and ethical.
If we only showed as much concern promoting and protecting hunting as we sit worrying about the next man.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Evidently so.
> 
> Tell me this, how in the heck would a turkey know if it lived on private land or a WMA??? Can they read signs or recognize boundary markers??



Of course they can Andy, the signs are bright yellow


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 13, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I shot one turkey this spring... ONE... Not 2, not 3, and not 4,  one guy on the md whitetails forum killed 7 birds in his home state of nj and he kills birds like this every season... Everybody on the forum thinks he's god... The guy is like 65 years old and a 100lbs over weight... Do you think he's hunting public land???
> 
> As soon as I read a post about a guy killing multible birds and he does it every spring...
> 
> ...



This is too good


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 13, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Blinds arent my thing but
> With our hunting rights at risk, especially when our children get older. I dont worry so much about someone elses hunting methods as long as there legal and ethical.
> If we only showed as much concern promoting and protecting hunting as we sit worrying about the next man.



  Purpose of my post wasn't to gripe about the "next man", it's just a bit troubling that most novices see these techniques and methods on televison and in magazines and I worry that they assume that that's how turkey hunting is supposed to be and is done by others.  By still hunting a bird in a blind and lots of time killing it in a plot.  I'm all for youngsters and older folks killing a deer or turkey however possible, and I'd be happy for them to do so no matter what it takes; but I'd just like for people to respect the hunt like so many of us on here do.

  And I'm a dog hunter who attends all DHA meetings when possible, I know about protecting our hunting rights.


----------



## KY Red (Jun 14, 2010)

*That's what I'm talkin' bout!*



Nitro said:


> Evidently so.
> 
> Tell me this, how in the heck would a turkey know if it lived on private land or a WMA??? Can they read signs or recognize boundary markers??




I've often wondered this as well.


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 14, 2010)

Mr.L's comments are laughable at best.......I couldn't help but search all of his post before replying and the first 3 pages were all directed toward's the "ease" of Private land turkey hunting and how you're not a real turkey hunter till you tag one off public.......sounds to me like jealousy of the private land turkey hunter has taken it's toll...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Jealousy is an ugly thing. Too bad some people can`t handle it, and lets it eat them alive.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I shot one turkey this spring... ONE... Not 2, not 3, and not 4,  one guy on the md whitetails forum killed 7 birds in his home state of nj and he kills birds like this every season... Everybody on the forum thinks he's god... The guy is like 65 years old and a 100lbs over weight... Do you think he's hunting public land???
> 
> As soon as I read a post about a guy killing multible birds and he does it every spring...
> 
> ...



Here is the underlying issue. Jealousy pure and simple.

You may know you are a "Turkey Hunter" and that's fine for YOU. So , why crack on the folks that are TURKEY KILLERS?? You too, could be one if you looked inside yourself and changed some tactics and/or mindset.

Good Luck in 2011...I plan to KILL a bunch of Gobblers.

Mr. Longbeard, Here's some friendly advice- PM Covehunter and ask him about those "tough" public land Gobblers..... I think he killed 9 or 10 this year off public. The bottom line is - you are either a Turkey killer or you aren't. 

Excuses don't make Turkey sandwiches.....


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Here is the underlying issue. Jealousy pure and simple.
> 
> You may know you are a "Turkey Hunter" and that's fine for YOU. So , why crack on the folks that are TURKEY KILLERS?? You too, could be one if you looked inside yourself and changed some tactics and/or mindset.
> 
> ...





Mmmm...turkey sandwiches....

I may have me a wma turkey sandwich later on


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro, let me know when you're heading to the GA coast please.  First couple of rounds are on me sir!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

I will be in SAV on 9-24. Staying at the Westin....I'll buy a round or two.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, I'm about an hour away but I'll make time to shoot some of that breeze!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

Some good posts on here. I learned the hard way how to turkey hunt. Taught myself many years ago. We didn't have all the newfangled contraptions and fancy tight choked camo guns. I burned up a lot of shoe leather learnin to call those crazy birds.  I have hunted public and private land and enjoyed both.

It taught me a lot about perseverence. It took a while but I figured it out and the rewards were great. 

I do think that when introducing a newbie, a child , or taking an elderly person, I think using blinds and decoys are great. 

In fact, on a rainy, or slow day I have been known to use a blind and decoys myself. 

I am glad to see some are not being judgemental. Tolerance will be what makes our lifestyle continue on.

Mr Longbeard...... get a life.


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 14, 2010)

Same stuff different forum..............Must suck to have such demons inside and hate everyone you meet that kills turkeys instead of yourself............I have never understood such foolishness......


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jun 14, 2010)

this is a very interesting topic....as for the tv shows....i'm not a fan of the big pop up blinds and the stuffed decoys that all the "big names" use. mainly because it doesn't seem like they are calling the turkeys in, just deer hunting again. now, i will use a blind. it is a stick blind however and then i'll brush it in (especially on a field edge, open area, etc.) as for decoys...they can be very effective when used IN THE RIGHT SITUATION. i've killed birds both ways and enjoy both of them.

for the "real" turkey hunters out there....i don't take away from killing public land birds, that is something to be proud of, just like any other bird somebody kills. if you were fortunate enough to have private land to hunt, it would be a different story, for sure. i know you wouldn't choose to hunt overly preasured birds at a WMA over a piece of private land....but good luck anyway


----------



## Gadget (Jun 14, 2010)

ccleroy said:


> Same stuff different forum..............Must suck to have such demons inside and hate everyone you meet that kills turkeys instead of yourself............I have never understood such foolishness......





Yep, guy has been belittling people since he joined, you've gone back and searched his posts and seen this, keep in mind several of his posts have been deleted.


Longbeard has nothing good to offer this forum, he needs to seek some professional help for his condition, must be miserable to live life like that.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

gaturkey99 said:


> this is a very interesting topic....as for the tv shows....i'm not a fan of the big pop up blinds and the stuffed decoys that all the "big names" use. mainly because it doesn't seem like they are calling the turkeys in, just deer hunting again. now, i will use a blind. it is a stick blind however and then i'll brush it in (especially on a field edge, open area, etc.) as for decoys...they can be very effective when used IN THE RIGHT SITUATION. i've killed birds both ways and enjoy both of them.
> 
> for the "real" turkey hunters out there....i don't take away from killing public land birds, that is something to be proud of, just like any other bird somebody kills. if you were fortunate enough to have private land to hunt, it would be a different story, for sure. i know you wouldn't choose to hunt overly preasured birds at a WMA over a piece of private land....but good luck anyway[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> gaturkey99 said:
> 
> 
> > this is a very interesting topic....as for the tv shows....i'm not a fan of the big pop up blinds and the stuffed decoys that all the "big names" use. mainly because it doesn't seem like they are calling the turkeys in, just deer hunting again. now, i will use a blind. it is a stick blind however and then i'll brush it in (especially on a field edge, open area, etc.) as for decoys...they can be very effective when used IN THE RIGHT SITUATION. i've killed birds both ways and enjoy both of them.
> ...


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 14, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Yep, guy has been belittling people since he joined, you've gone back and searched his posts and seen this, keep in mind several of his posts have been deleted.
> 
> 
> Longbeard has nothing good to offer this forum, he needs to seek some professional help for his condition, must be miserable to live life like that.




Yep and on other forums as well I had to go look but there are others........just makes me laugh even more.......




Nitro said:


> Heck, some of the "private" land I hunt gets more pressure than a WMA - and by much more skilled Gobbler killers.
> 
> I will stand by my longterm statement- a Man that can kill turkeys consistently - can kill em on any piece of ground. Public or private doesn't mean jack.



I agree x10...........


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 14, 2010)

I hunted three different types of hunting land this year: pivate land with very, very little pressure, private land with heavy pressure, and public land with extremely high pressure. I killed a bird on each.  The hardest of the three was the bird with hardly any pressure at all, simply because of set up. He was not the bird that I went in on. I had set up on a bird that was in the woods and trying to call him to a big pasture. The bird I killed came all the way across the pasture and hung up just out of gun range. I did however call him into the trees and kill him. The bird on the extremely heavily hunted area, I called to him twice and he almost ran me over. The other bird, on heavily hunted private land took some doing as well. Set up, with or without hens, plays a major role wether it be public or private land. And yes I too, have killed them using decoys. Just very seldom use them because it is just something else to tote.
Never seen one waving a white flag though. I have seen some with white heads though. That just means you've done your part.


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jun 14, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Heck, some of the "private" land I hunt gets more pressure than a WMA - and by much more skilled Gobbler killers. 

I will stand by my longterm statement- a Man that can kill turkeys consistently - can kill em on any piece of ground. Public or private doesn't mean jack.[/QUOTE]

very true statement.  a turkey killer will do what he does best no matter where, kill turkeys. and lots and lots of em! hopefully my numbers will climb into the turkey killer category onve i get some years on me


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

Heck, some of the "private" land I hunt gets more pressure than a WMA - and by much more skilled Gobbler killers. 

I will stand by my longterm statement- a Man that can kill turkeys consistently - can kill em on any piece of ground. Public or private doesn't mean jack.[/QUOTE]

very true statement.  a turkey killer will do what he does best no matter where, kill turkeys. and lots and lots of em! hopefully my numbers will climb into the turkey killer category onve i get some years on me[/QUOTE]

I am sure that will be the case!!

Enjoy your progression as a Turkey Killer!!!!!

Good Luck and enjoy the journey!!

AG


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jun 14, 2010)

gaturkey99 said:


> this is a very interesting topic....as for the tv shows....i'm not a fan of the big pop up blinds and the stuffed decoys that all the "big names" use. mainly because it doesn't seem like they are calling the turkeys in, just deer hunting again. now, i will use a blind. it is a stick blind however and then i'll brush it in (especially on a field edge, open area, etc.) as for decoys...they can be very effective when used IN THE RIGHT SITUATION. i've killed birds both ways and enjoy both of them.
> 
> for the "real" turkey hunters out there....i don't take away from killing public land birds, that is something to be proud of, just like any other bird somebody kills. if you were fortunate enough to have private land to hunt, it would be a different story, for sure. i know you wouldn't choose to hunt overly preasured birds at a WMA over a piece of private land....but good luck anyway





Well said...


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Heck, some of the "private" land I hunt gets more pressure than a WMA - and by much more skilled Gobbler killers.
> 
> I will stand by my longterm statement- a Man that can kill turkeys consistently - can kill em on any piece of ground. Public or private doesn't mean jack.



very true statement.  a turkey killer will do what he does best no matter where, kill turkeys. and lots and lots of em! hopefully my numbers will climb into the turkey killer category onve i get some years on me[/QUOTE]

I am sure that will be the case!!

Enjoy your progression as a Turkey Killer!!!!!

Good Luck and enjoy the journey!!

AG[/QUOTE]



True... Not all private land is the same... 

I have a 200 acre farm right behind myu house and I would even think about hunting it... There is at least 2 trucks parked in this field every day of the huntin season... At night when the deer come in my yard to eat off my feeder, as soon as I crack the door to take a look there gone!!!

Look i could beat this horse all day long and it will never change...

You basically got to be dumb if you believe for one minute that there is no difference between pressured turkeys and un pressured turkeys...


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 14, 2010)

There.........have at it.........


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> You basically got to be dumb if you believe for one minute that there is no difference between pressured turkeys and un pressured turkeys...



Perhaps therein is the reason you only KILLED one this year. 

You have convinced yourself that your Turkeys are too TOUGH for YOU to kill......

If you change your mindset and think that every Turkey you sit down to is killable, (perhaps) you will achieve your goal....

Try that next year and let us know how it goes...FWIW, there is in my experience (some 22 states now) no "tougher" Gobbler than an Eastern U.S. Swamp Gobbler.

I bet a bunch of us on here could beat that dead horse....yet somehow, someway, a bunch of us kill em - EVERY year.. Most of us more than 1 a season..(just saying).....maybe it's not the birds..


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 14, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> You basically got to be dumb if you believe for one minute that there is no difference between pressured turkeys and un pressured turkeys...



So if you kill an extremely pressured public land bird does that make you a better hunter or does it mean you just killed one of the dumber turkeys? A turkey that has been hunted a lot and pressured should know better than to come to calling right? I mean public land turkeys are smarter right?


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 14, 2010)

I hear ya......."Pressured Gobblers".......

http://cabinchat.primos.com/index.php?showtopic=45646&hl=ccleroy

http://cabinchat.primos.com/index.php?showtopic=54617&hl=ccleroy

http://cabinchat.primos.com/index.php?showtopic=26407&hl=ccleroy

http://cabinchat.primos.com/index.php?showtopic=26514&hl=ccleroy


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!

Man this dude Mr. Longbeard sure reminds me of another guy we knew who couldn't say anything constructive or give advice to encourage another .....tell you what Ricky....let's invite him to the Edisto Swamp and he can go home from there empty handed too after a Swamper kicks his rear end..

Then his story could be "dang Swamp Turkeys are unkillable"and "pressured"..

The more I read, the more enlightened I am becoming...it's not the turkeys...


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> Man this dude Mr. Longbeard sure reminds me of another guy we knew who couldn't say anything constructive or give advice to encourage another .....tell you what Ricky....let's invite him to the Edisto Swamp and he can go home from there empty handed too after a Swamper kicks his rear end..
> 
> ...




Sounds like a Spot On idea there Andy...........I knew there was something familiar about him.........


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> Man this dude Mr. Longbeard sure reminds me of another guy we knew who couldn't say anything constructive or give advice to encourage another .....tell you what Ricky....let's invite him to the Edisto Swamp and he can go home from there empty handed too after a Swamper kicks his rear end..
> 
> ...



I've seen first hand what those swamp turkeys can do to a man's soul. They can seriously hurt your feelings and leave you cussing while walking back to the truck empty handed, and sometimes with boots full of water...cough cough Mr. Andy. 

Wonder what would happen if I didn't hunt "easy" birds


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 14, 2010)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Purpose of my post wasn't to gripe about the "next man", it's just a bit troubling that most novices see these techniques and methods on televison and in magazines and I worry that they assume that that's how turkey hunting is supposed to be and is done by others.  By still hunting a bird in a blind and lots of time killing it in a plot.  I'm all for youngsters and older folks killing a deer or turkey however possible, and I'd be happy for them to do so no matter what it takes; but I'd just like for people to respect the hunt like so many of us on here do.
> 
> And I'm a dog hunter who attends all DHA meetings when possible, I know about protecting our hunting rights.



MH, My comment about the next man wasnt directed towards you but in general, I agree with what you say the tv shows influences. My comment was made that as hunters we fight one another more than we promote hunting and promote hunting.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> I've seen first hand what those swamp turkeys can do to a man's soul. They can seriously hurt your feelings and leave you cussing while walking back to the truck empty handed, and sometimes with boots full of water...cough cough Mr. Andy.
> 
> Wonder what would happen if I didn't hunt "easy" birds



I will swim to those suckers if I have to- (and have).....I may have uttered an expletive in their direction (once or twice)..

Debil's birds I'm telling you..


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 14, 2010)

I say just go out there and kill'em!!  I haven't met a gobbling bird yet that I didn't "think" that I could kill...........


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 14, 2010)

If you get to your listening spot and hear a bird gobble and then think to yourself, "Ah, I can't kill that bird, he's to pressured," or if you don't hear anything so you pack it up and go home, then you don't need to be in the turkey woods anyway.  Go fishin' or something.  You don't deserve to kill a turkey.

As for public land birds...I pulled the trigger on 5 birds this year.  The earliest I shot one was on a mountain wma.  And he was at least a 3 yr old.


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2010)

Man, you guys sure get your panties in a bunch don't ya?


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I say just go out there and kill'em!!  I haven't met a gobbling bird yet that I didn't "think" that I could kill...........



You've never hunted Pennsylania have you Brandon? Just kidding, I'm sure you'd do just fine. I've never heard a bird gobble that I didn't think I  had a chance of killing either, but I don't kill the vast majority of them .


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> You've never hunted Pennsylania have you Brandon? Just kidding, I'm sure you'd do just fine. I've never heard a bird gobble that I didn't think I  had a chance of killing either, but I don't kill the vast majority of them .



Never have....I imagine they are just about like every other Eastern ive ever hunted...

It didn't work out for a lot of them...


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Man, you guys sure get your panties in a bunch don't ya?



Speaking only for myself- I don't wear panties..... too hot down here.

I think the bottom line is "Mr. Longbeard" can't seal the deal or close the sale or whatever you want to call it...

I've killed Gobblers in NY, PA and Virginia(among others) and they are no "tougher" than our birds here......

I may have to road trip to Maryland and see what I have been missing.


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Speaking only for myself- I don't wear panties..... too hot down here.
> 
> I think the bottom line is "Mr. Longbeard" can't seal the deal or close the sale or whatever you want to call it...
> 
> ...



Commando huh?


----------



## turk2di (Jun 14, 2010)

resica said:


> commando huh?


tmi.....


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Commando huh?



Think of it more as "natural air conditioning" ..... it's over 100 degrees here with the heat index... I chafe.


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Think of it more as "natural air conditioning" ..... it's over 100 degrees here with the heat index... I chafe.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

Talcum Powder is going for a premium this week- it's only June......... we won't see a frost til November...........god almighty, that's nearly five months...


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 14, 2010)

I avoid this topic and these discussions for the most part but what the hay. . . . but I do plan on coping this for pasting next week when this comes up again. 

Let me start by saying- I will do anything to kill a turkey thats within the law. I have patterned birds like deer and got in their way with a shotgun, I have snuck birds in a field and put a whoopin' on them,  I have sat in a blind with a full strutter and killed a gobbler, several actually- and wont rule out doing it again. This is because during the springtime- I am there to put a bird over my shoulder and will do what I feel will give me the highest probability of scattering his noggin' across the ground. With this being said- whether I am in a blind, against a tree or on my belly I'm still a jittering mess when the time comes to close the deal on a longbeard in range- its in my blood and when you love something that much it will never get old regardless of the circumstances surrounding the situation. 

This being said I do agree to an extent on the blind/decoy debate on either side. I do see them as being very effective in their situations- but do NOT think they should be used as a crutch. When they are used as a crutch, I believe the hunters are only hurting themselves from truly enjoying the sport because they are only seeing the sport from one perspective. A big Eastern peaking over the steep hardwood ridge top looking for the leaf scratching hen, the swamp gobbler slowly gazing into the depths of each cypress searching for the lonely lady, the impatient bird rippin' loose with the "speak up, I'm here gobble" and the big field birds covering 200 yards to confront the 'fake' intruder. . . . . they all have their place in the sport of turkey hunting and for anyone to limit themselves to witnessing only one of those is hurting only themselves.

As for the other, I think that the debate private vs public or pressured vs unpressured has so many variables one can make a valid argument from either or both sides. Basically turkeys will be turkeys, period. Gobblers are there to compete for the attention of hens and breed as many as possible regardless of whether they are on public land or private ranches. It basically comes down to bird density- the more turkeys, the higher the probability you'll find one willing to work or just flat out bump into one. The only variable that favors private land is the decreased chance for hunter interference on the day of the hunt. Unless pressure occurs in the exact same style repeatedly do I think turkeys change their routine- but they will not stop being turkeys. 

Okay, I'll post this re-read and see what I missed.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 14, 2010)

Dave, after you replicate your 2010 season eight or ten times in a row and write your book on "How to Kill Pressured Gobblers" , please send me the signed , numbered copy #1....

You Sir, know what it means to hunt and KILL Longbeards. You are well advanced on your skill level from where I was 20 years ago. I applaud you and hope we can share a hunt next year- hopefully in WA on a place I love and want to share.......

You have summed up what it means to "close the gap" and seal the deal. Something our friend "Mr. Longbeard" may never grasp...

Kudos to you my friend. May you have 50 more seasons just like 2010 ahead of you......

Best,

AG


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Dave, after you replicate your 2010 season eight or ten times in a row and write your book on "How to Kill Pressured Gobblers" , please send me the signed , numbered copy #1....
> 
> You Sir, know what it means to hunt and KILL Longbeards. You are well advanced on your skill level from where I was 20 years ago. I applaud you and hope we can share a hunt next year- hopefully in WA on a place I love and want to share.......
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words and we'll be getting together next year even if it's somewhere in the back yard. But I bet we'll be able to find somewhere with a little better scenery.

I sure enjoy talking turkey but often try to avoid these hot topics, mainly for the reason it's hard for me to argue on either side cause i'm guilty of both.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 15, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> Thanks for the kind words and we'll be getting together next year even if it's somewhere in the back yard. But I bet we'll be able to find somewhere with a little better scenery.
> 
> I sure enjoy talking turkey but often try to avoid these hot topics, mainly for the reason it's hard for me to argue on either side cause i'm guilty of both.



I commend you on your "diplomacy"........

What political party are you loyal to?? I will help you market your candidacy - if I agree with your choice......

Let's put a 2011 trip on the books soon.....I guess we will have to drag Mark K along, since he is your latest protege'......


----------



## Gadget (Jun 15, 2010)

ccleroy said:


> I hear ya......."Pressured Gobblers".......
> 
> http://cabinchat.primos.com/index.php?showtopic=45646&hl=ccleroy
> 
> ...






  not too hard to figure out ehh ............... like I said, he needs to see a doctor, maybe he can get some help with his affliction........Jealousnohuntskillitis.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 15, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> I avoid this topic and these discussions for the most part but what the hay. . . . but I do plan on coping this for pasting next week when this comes up again.
> 
> Let me start by saying- I will do anything to kill a turkey thats within the law. I have patterned birds like deer and got in their way with a shotgun, I have snuck birds in a field and put a whoopin' on them,  I have sat in a blind with a full strutter and killed a gobbler, several actually- and wont rule out doing it again. This is because during the springtime- I am there to put a bird over my shoulder and will do what I feel will give me the highest probability of scattering his noggin' across the ground. With this being said- whether I am in a blind, against a tree or on my belly I'm still a jittering mess when the time comes to close the deal on a longbeard in range- its in my blood and when you love something that much it will never get old regardless of the circumstances surrounding the situation.
> 
> ...





I used to be like that, would kill gobblers by any legal means necessary to get the job done, but I've moved past that stage of my hunting career, the quality of the "hunt" is becoming more important to me as time goes by. Some types and styles of hunting just leave me with a void, a feeling like I really didn't earn the bird; sitting in a blind with decoys out is one of those scenarios, just doesn't do it for me, I'm not satisfied killing a bird like that. That's just me personally, I've hunted them long enough and killed enough of em to where I feel I need to limit myself to certain styles and techniques. Don't get me wrong, it's still about killing the bird, but how I go about killing him is becoming more and more important to me than just killing..........


----------



## MKW (Jun 15, 2010)

*...*

As to the original post...Yes, commercialism is, slowly but surely, killing traditional turkey hunting. It saddens me that a lot of "turkey hunters" nowadays will never understand what it feels like to REALLY hunt turkeys. Most are deer hunters that decided to hunt turkeys never realizing that the two are TOTALLY different sports and should be approached differently. I don't care how people hunt turkeys, but a lot of hunters are missing the best that turkey hunting has to offer while they are in their tent.

As to Mr. Longbeard...No matter what land you are hunting, public or private, a GOOD turkey hunter will, after a few hunts, figure the situation out and kill turkeys. A mediocre hunter will whine, complain, and makes excuses as to why he don't kill as many as other guys. You will have to decide which hunter you want to be.

As to what Gadget just posted...I concur 100%. As I grow in turkey hunting, I leave more and more behind. I have used decoys in the past(I've never been in a blind), but probably will never again. This whole season, I went turkey hunting with 1 mouth call, one trumpet, and one pot call. I killed just as many turkeys as I do every spring and had fun doing it while traveling very light. 

Mike


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 15, 2010)

Gadget said:


> I used to be like that, would kill gobblers by any legal means necessary to get the job done, but I've moved past that stage of my hunting career, the quality of the "hunt" is becoming more important to me as time goes by. Some types and styles of hunting just leave me with a void, a feeling like I really didn't earn the bird; sitting in a blind with decoys out is one of those scenarios, just doesn't do it for me, I'm not satisfied killing a bird like that. That's just me personally, I've hunted them long enough and killed enough of em to where I feel I need to limit myself to certain styles and techniques. Don't get me wrong, it's still about killing the bird, but how I go about killing him is becoming more and more important to me than just killing..........





I feel the same........good post........BTW where did the "Pressured One" Go..............


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jun 15, 2010)

MKW said:


> As to Mr. Longbeard...No matter what land you are hunting, public or private, a GOOD turkey hunter will, after a few hunts, figure the situation out and kill turkeys. A mediocre hunter will whine, complain, and makes excuses as to why he don't kill as many as other guys. You will have to decide which hunter you want to be.
> Mike




Yea ok... 

You want to hear some wining!!!

 Let some guy tresspass on your private farm and screw your hunt up...  Then talk to me about winning


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Yea ok...
> 
> You want to hear some wining!!!
> 
> Let some guy tresspass on your private farm and screw your hunt up...  Then talk to me about winning





So now it's some other guys fault that trespassed on your private property that has somehow disabled you in killing those pressured longbeards..........


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree a lot with what Covehnter said on the topic. I have called in a bird out of a blind to a strutting decoy, it worked well then and I'm sure it will again if I choose to use that style of hunting. The thing that gets me is the people that only use this method. Some people wont go after birds that are 400-500 yards away because they will have to get out of their blind to do so. Instead they stay on their field edge waiting on a bird to come to the field within the day. 

As far as pressured birds go, I feel that a turkey is still a turkey no matter how you look at it. I have hunted private land that is more pressured than public land if you go by numbers of hunters per acre. I don't think public land birds are any smarter...there are just more dumbo hunters out there to mess you up. Simple as that IMO


And ricky...I think he got too pressured and spooked off


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Yea ok...
> 
> You want to hear some wining!!!
> 
> Let some guy tresspass on your private farm and screw your hunt up...  Then talk to me about winning



Mr. Longbeard...have you ever killed one of these pressured longbeards you speak of? After looking through your threads I noticed you have never even posted a picture of a bird. I want to know what a pressured MD bird looks like so if I ever see one I'll know what to expect.


----------



## MKW (Jun 15, 2010)

*...*

Mr. Longbeard,

 Just FYI...I hunt public swamp land in SC every year and have no trouble killing turkeys. I also run into some tough private land birds, but they die too...after a day or two. I'm just saying that you have to adapt to get it done. You seem to have a hard time adapting to different situations, so you make excuses. You are not alone...many guys use the same excuses, but most don't belittle other's success.

Mike


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jun 15, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> Mr. Longbeard...have you ever killed one of these pressured longbeards you speak of? After looking through your threads I noticed you have never even posted a picture of a bird. I want to know what a pressured MD bird looks like so if I ever see one I'll know what to expect.




Yea I've killed a few...

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words... Well the way I look at it is...

A picture of one of my public land GOBBLERS is worth at least 5 of your private property BIRDS


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Yea I've killed a few...
> 
> They say a picture is worth a 1000 words... Well the way I look at it is...
> 
> A picture of one of my public land GOBBLERS is worth at least 5 of your private property BIRDS



I would just like to see ONE of your public land birds. And if you post one I'll post 5 of mine!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> A picture of one of my public land GOBBLERS is worth at least 5 of your private property BIRDS



I normally don't wear waders during turkey season, but it looks like I may need to get em out.  Knee boots at least.  It is getting deep in here.

Your statement here, Mr Longbeard, is a load of crap.  I don't care that you make your turkeys out to be some unattainable creature, so tough to kill that if anyone does happen to kill one they become a walking, talking national monument.  That makes no difference to me.  You put your turkeys on a pedestal, and that is your prerogative.  However, saying that your birds are worth 5 that someone else killed is not only arrogant, but demeaning.  Also inaccurate.

Here's the thing:  There are no less than 5 people that have replied on this thread who could come up and kill a public land limit in your county.  I have no doubt about that.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 15, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> I would just like to see ONE of your public land birds. And if you post one I'll post 5 of mine!



Seriously.

I'm beginning to think he may not have any pics of dead turkeys...remember--they're too hard to kill up there.  So smart they walk around wearing glasses and reading the dictionary for fun.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Yea I've killed a few...
> 
> 
> . Well the way I look at it is...
> ...





The way I see it is he's 5X the hunter you are, he kills in one season  what will take you 10yrs or more.



If I had the power to BAN you'd been gone long ago, you have nothing good to offer this forum.


----------



## ccleroy (Jun 15, 2010)

Gadget said:


> The way I see it is he's 5X the hunter you are, he kills in one season  what will take you 10yrs or more.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the power to BAN you'd been gone long ago, you have nothing good to offer this forum.




Ding,Ding,Ding....We have a Winner!!!!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

Nitro said:


> If you change your mindset and think that every Turkey you sit down to is killable, (perhaps) you will achieve your goal....



I KNOW I'm gonna kill every bird I sit down on.....I just wish somebody would tell them that. 

Truth be told, though, if I didn't think that every bird within earshot was killable, I'd quit going out there.

Oh...and throw me in for 2 public land birds this year.  I know this won't always be the case, but those two turkeys were the easiest two turkeys I've ever killed.  They were BOTH dead in two DIFFERENT hunts on the SAME morning....by 7:20 am.  It was ridiculous.

Andy's got it right.  Turkey killers will kill turkeys.  I've seen it over and over again.  I hope, one day, to be one of those straight up turkey murderers.  We've got quite a few of them on here.

I won't even try to name them all.  But I'll tell ya this.  I'll bet you any amount of money that exactly one week before the Georgia season opens up in 2011 I'll be looking at a turkey killed by ccleroy.  You can freakin' write that one down....and then those pics will be followed shortly by a list of guys on here who I know will be posting up.  

There are just some folks who straight up know how to kill a turkey....and they will do it on any piece of land you drop them on anywhere in the country, public or private...as long as there is actually a turkey there.


----------



## 3chunter (Jun 15, 2010)

I tell you....some people are just unbelieveable.    A hunter around my neck of the woods used to accuse me and my buddies of doing something illegal cause we would kill birds and he wouldn't.  He would go to the little restaurant in town and tell everyone there was no way we could consistanly kill turkeys and not be illegal.  Man I would laugh and laugh at this guy.  One year he hadn't killed no birds so I asked him what the problem was?...he just said dang turkeys, they aint cooperating! ...so then I presumed to show him a bird I had killed that day with an inch and a quarter spurs.  He was so Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!  Jealous people...I just laugh at em.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm the same way HF. Every bird I hear I believe I have as good a chance as anyone at killing him. And there are more than a handful of people on here that are turkey slayers. I hunted with a few of them this year, and I learned a lot. I myself am a novice in the purest form. I can kill them, but not on a regular basis like some of the sho nuff killers on here do, public land or not...serious turkey killers KILL TURKEYS!!!


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I KNOW I'm gonna kill every bird I sit down on.....I just wish somebody would tell them that.



i do this too. every morning i go in the woods. i don't care if i have a good game plan or not, i AM walking out with a turkey. if i have a plan, i know exactly what the turkey is gonna do and i'm gonna kill him stone dead when he gets to point X. i honestly think if you don't have this mindset, you won't even be in the game. turkeys play midgames with you, so you got to play right back and "think like a turkey". 

too bad it's a little harder than this but man when you scheme up a plan and it works, can't nobody tell you a thing!! until the next morning that is  get ya every time. haha


----------



## hawglips (Jun 16, 2010)

I hunted private and public land this year.  The private had more hunting pressure the days I was there.  Next year I plan on hunting public land much more than private land, because there are more birds and fewer hunters.   I've had my fill of public land in FL though.  I hate racing to a spot and hoping folks don't come in on top of you and shoot your bird off the roost or something similar.  It all depends on where the public land is -- it's not all equal.

As for blinds, the old timers used natural blinds all the time.   I don't like to.

If I had to deer hunt them sitting over a decoy in a field in a blind, it would kill the fun for me.  I'd go fishing instead.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 16, 2010)

On one particular hunt this year, on public land, I had walked to a rye patch during the mid-morning hours. I gave a series of yelps on my trumphet. A hen started cutting back at me. I'm thinking that ol' Tom might be near, so I just sit down right were I'm at. Nothing around me but 8" tall grass. She walks to within 20' of me and starts yelping and purring. She mills around for about 10 minutes scratching and eating acorns before she just ambles off. I've killed gobblers while wearing blue bibb overalls, khaki shirts, without gloves and facemask. The biggest key is to be still, but I guess if you have a problem being still and you like lugging that extra gear around, then I guess a blind was made just for you.
I am reminded of a story of a magazine writer doing an article on "old time turkey hunters" (can't remember the old man's name).
He made a comment about how many more they could have killed if they had had the camo we have today. The old man remarked, "H_ _ _ son, we almost wiped them out wearing blue bibb overalls."


----------



## 242outdoors (Jun 16, 2010)

i hunt alot of places like planted pines that are grown up where we cant even get a decoy in. my buddy belly crawled while turkeys were 75 yards out and got 20 yards behind me and called them to 10 yards in front of me. i had 4 longbeards lookin all around for the "hen" and two of them went to be with Jesus. thats real turkey hunting. using nothin but good calling and tactics to fool a turkey.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jun 16, 2010)

To the original subject.. I hate hunting from a blind but believe they are very useful when bowhunting or hunting with a child. I would much rather back my butt up against an ole oak tree and call him into spittin distance. Full strut decoys add alot of excitement due to the reaction of an gobbler. I used one this spring while calling for an 8 year old who could barely hold up his 410 for 10 seconds. It took alot of the focus off of us, and worked as he shouldered his gun with a gobbler at 15 yds! But you can bet I am not going to put one on a green field and sit for hours waiting on a bird that may or may not be near. You do have to call a bird in to get him to see a strutter. Most of the time I do not use a decoy at all and depend on my setup to ensure I can shoot him when I see him.  I have also been accused of only killin farm raised private land birds. I killed 3 in 3 days of hunting public  land this spring one was a three year old. I would rather chase a bird on thousands of acres than on 200!  On a couple hundred acres you have to move alot faster or he will be on the neighbors land quickly. But to each his on! My biggest limit is time to hunt due to work and family. I did call in 14 birds to with in gun range on 14 hunts and 8 got to ride in the truck. Am I a Pro? No way....I learn something everytime out and that is why I Love it!


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 16, 2010)

Scenario:

You've travel 1200 miles to say Nebraska or Kansas, the 5 day hunt has been ate up with bad luck. You've experienced terrible weather and uncooperative birds the entire time. Its the last day and you're on your way out headed for home, beat again. You spot a longbeard with 9 hens (which have been the nemesis the entire trip) 300 yards away in the open prairie feeding along a deep washed out wet weather drainage which makes for easy access. What do you do? 

Knowing that calling is always an option but sometimes your worst enemy.  

Are you taking a bird home or making the haul back with your ethics riding shotgun?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 17, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> Scenario:
> 
> You've travel 1200 miles to say Nebraska or Kansas, the 5 day hunt has been ate up with bad luck. You've experienced terrible weather and uncooperative birds the entire time. Its the last day and you're on your way out headed for home, beat again. You spot a longbeard with 9 hens (which have been the nemesis the entire trip) 300 yards away in the open prairie feeding along a deep washed out wet weather drainage which makes for easy access. What do you do?
> 
> ...



Walking home with a bird over my shoulder if I can pull the drainage Mohican Crawl on them.


----------



## hawglips (Jun 17, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> Scenario:
> 
> You've travel 1200 miles to say Nebraska or Kansas, the 5 day hunt has been ate up with bad luck. You've experienced terrible weather and uncooperative birds the entire time. Its the last day and you're on your way out headed for home, beat again. You spot a longbeard with 9 hens (which have been the nemesis the entire trip) 300 yards away in the open prairie feeding along a deep washed out wet weather drainage which makes for easy access. What do you do?
> 
> ...



I'd load up with T8s, engage in some unique turkey hunting, and call one time after I had the beads on his neck to salve my bruised ethics just a teeny bit.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jun 17, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> Scenario:
> 
> You've travel 1200 miles to say Nebraska or Kansas, the 5 day hunt has been ate up with bad luck. You've experienced terrible weather and uncooperative birds the entire time. Its the last day and you're on your way out headed for home, beat again. You spot a longbeard with 9 hens (which have been the nemesis the entire trip) 300 yards away in the open prairie feeding along a deep washed out wet weather drainage which makes for easy access. What do you do?
> 
> ...



Had a very similar scenerio in Missouri this year. After killin a bird on the first day the wind picked up big time on day two and three. So about mi morning on day three I spot a bird in a 100 acre pasture with 4 hens. The wind is 30-40 and howling. After walking down the river I get to the edge of the pasture about 300 yds from the birds. The birds go behind a clump of brush and I sprinted to the brush 300 yds away.when I popped my head up with gun raised over the brush there he was 25 yds away. The next morning I called in one bird at 7:00. For a guys second gobbler and one bird at 10:00 for a kid. But on that windy day my sprint stalk gave me the highest odds of killin that henned up field bird.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 17, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> Scenario:
> 
> You've travel 1200 miles to say Nebraska or Kansas, the 5 day hunt has been ate up with bad luck. You've experienced terrible weather and uncooperative birds the entire time. Its the last day and you're on your way out headed for home, beat again. You spot a longbeard with 9 hens (which have been the nemesis the entire trip) 300 yards away in the open prairie feeding along a deep washed out wet weather drainage which makes for easy access. What do you do?
> 
> ...



Okay. . . . come on. . . . . . I want to hear it.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 17, 2010)

I work with a bunch from Kansas and from what they say, I can't figure out why one particular turkey would become your nemesis. Especially after traveling 1200 miles. I have never hunted these two places, only Texas.  The wind blew 20 to 30 mph every day. Rios respond to calling differently. From my experiance with them, when you stop calling they quit coming.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 17, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> I work with a bunch from Kansas and from what they say, I can't figure out why one particular turkey would become your nemesis. Especially after traveling 1200 miles. I have never hunted these two places, only Texas.  The wind blew 20 to 30 mph every day. Rios respond to calling differently. From my experiance with them, when you stop calling they quit coming.



The hens are the referred to nemesis and birds act differently in different situations. If I based my Rio assumption only on my Texas experience I'd say that every Rio is absolutely the most sex deprived animal on the planet and will commit suicide before a single note is complete. But. . . . I can promise you this isnt always the case, even with Rios.


----------



## blong (Jun 18, 2010)

As Mr. Kelly put it something like this after 3 hens started calling to a swamp bird in the most seductive style that would make a sailor blush and the tom walked away uninterested, ' it made me want to weep  for all mankind'.
I know this is not the exact quote but you get the picture. I LOVE hunting those bottom gobblers!


----------



## blong (Jun 18, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> Scenario:
> 
> You've travel 1200 miles to say Nebraska or Kansas, the 5 day hunt has been ate up with bad luck. You've experienced terrible weather and uncooperative birds the entire time. Its the last day and you're on your way out headed for home, beat again. You spot a longbeard with 9 hens (which have been the nemesis the entire trip) 300 yards away in the open prairie feeding along a deep washed out wet weather drainage which makes for easy access. What do you do?
> 
> ...



You know what I would do!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 18, 2010)

I stand corrected. I misread your post. I too have had my butt kicked by Rios. I did not mean to imply that they come running in to be killed.
As for what I would do, the same thing most everyone else on here would do. I've got $1000 and 1200 miles invested, I'd sneak up that wash and bust that gobbler. Just like you probably did. I don't foresee too many people having that much invested in a hunt not to do whatever it takes to kill a turkey. But, to each his own. I guess we all have lines that we draw. I hunted on a ranch that had a group that would shoot them off the powerlines before flydown time or after they had flown up. That's a line I can't cross.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 18, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> I've got $1000 and 1200 miles invested, I'd sneak up that wash and bust that gobbler. Just like you probably did. I don't foresee too many people having that much invested in a hunt not to do whatever it takes to kill a turkey.




But I would do that to an Eastern on a tuesday afternoon in my backyard.  To me it's not about how much is invested in the hunt, it's the hunt itself.  My purpose for being there is to watch him flop.  I'll do anything I can, that is legal and within reason, to make that happen.  But that's just the way I look at it.  It's quite possible that as I mature as a turkey hunter and am able to kill more birds that I change my ways.  But for now, my priority is to make him take a dirt nap.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 18, 2010)

True, very true. It's like in the movie "Heartbreak Ridge" where Clint Eastwood says, " I say he improvised". If a turkey you are working starts away from you, are you just going to sit there? I hope not. A man once told me, "you can't call a turkey where he doesn't want to be".
What cha' think?


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 18, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> As for what I would do, the same thing most everyone else on here would do. I've got $1000 and 1200 miles invested, I'd sneak up that wash and bust that gobbler. Just like you probably did. I don't foresee too many people having that much invested in a hunt not to do whatever it takes to kill a turkey.



Now that's what I wanna hear! The situation is entirely fictional but it works to illustrate my point. The point that while in GA or anywhere I have ample time and opportunity I may 'choose' how my birds die, but when push comes to shove you'll do what it takes to wreck them heads. I'm just tryin to get some of our big hitters to admit that.  In reality, we'll all use every legal means necessary to kill short of roost shooting.


----------



## MKW (Jun 18, 2010)

*...*

I'll sneak on a bird in a minute to better my position. I WILL NOT, however, sit in a pop-up blind to turkey hunt. That just happens to be where I draw my personal line. And of course, I would never shoot a turkey from a tree unless he was wounded from a previous shot. We all have to draw our own lines, within the law.

Mike


----------



## hawglips (Jun 18, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> . The point that while in GA or anywhere I have ample time and opportunity I may 'choose' how my birds die, but when push comes to shove you'll do what it takes to wreck them heads. I'm just tryin to get some of our big hitters to admit that.  In reality, we'll all use every legal means necessary to kill short of roost shooting.



Good luck getting many folks to admit that once they're on record defending a certian point.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

It matters to me, not one least little bit how anybody else hunts. Everybody has their own unique style. I never heard conversations like this 40 years ago. But, folks tended to keep quiet about turkey huntin`...


----------



## Gadget (Jun 18, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> In reality, we'll all use every legal means necessary to kill short of roost shooting.






 NO........ we "all" don't use every legal means necessary to kill a bird. Is that how you justify what you do, by making yourself believe that everyone hunts just like you? I was on a hunt in Texas couple years ago with some fellow forum members, If I wanted to use "every legal means necessary" I guarantee you I could of come home with a bird, but instead I "choose" to hunt by my standards and came home birdless........... and proud of it !


As stated above, people draw the line different ways, you need to look in the mirror to find yours instead of trying to draw conclusions about everyone else.


.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Jun 18, 2010)

Keep reading the term "legal means" here. Few months back a fellow posted about hunting w/ a rifle where its legal. You woulda thought he made a pass @ your teenage daughter the way he was drawn & quarted here. We all buy a hunting license & that groups us all into one bunch, like it or not. If we don't all stand united, we will surely fall divided,to the antis. If you want to whine about something go to the gulf here or the one on the other side of the planet.
As for the original thread topic here, TV is just a selling medium, whatever it takes to get you to watch & promote thier product which must be better than the other guys. Yeah ,right ,I got better things to do.


----------



## hawglips (Jun 18, 2010)

Gadget said:


> NO........ we "all" don't use every legal means necessary to kill a bird. Is that how you justify what you do, by making yourself believe that everyone hunts just like you? I was on a hunt in Texas couple years ago with some fellow forum members, If I wanted to use "every legal means necessary" I guarantee you I could of come home with a bird, but instead I "choose" to hunt by my standards and came home birdless........... and proud of it !



Rick, if I remember correctly, you could have legally deer hunted the feeders, but chose not to.  That's a good example.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jun 18, 2010)

BOSSOFTHEWOODS said:


> Keep reading the term "legal means" here. Few months back a fellow posted about hunting w/ a rifle where its legal. You woulda thought he made a pass @ your teenage daughter the way he was drawn & quartered here. We all buy a hunting license & that groups us all into one bunch, like it or not. If we don't all stand united, we will surely fall divided,to the antis. If you want to whine about something go to the gulf here or the one on the other side of the planet.
> As for the original thread topic here, TV is just a selling medium, whatever it takes to get you to watch & promote their product which must be better than the other guys. Yeah, right, I got better things to do.





Nicodemus said:


> It matters to me, not one least little bit how anybody else hunts. Everybody has their own unique style. I never heard conversations like this 40 years ago. But, folks tended to keep quiet about turkey huntin`...



Two of the better post on the subject... We all have our own style, values, opinions. If a hunter kills a bird and killed it legally I'm proud for them  It isn't going to accomplish anything if we tear each other down. I'm just looking forward to March 2011 so I can chase another gobbler


----------



## fredw (Jun 18, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm just looking forward to March 2011 so I can chase another gobbler


Debbie, I agree!


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 18, 2010)

Gadget said:


> NO........ we "all" don't use every legal means necessary to kill a bird. Is that how you justify what you do, by making yourself believe that everyone hunts just like you? I was on a hunt in Texas couple years ago with some fellow forum members, If I wanted to use "every legal means necessary" I guarantee you I could of come home with a bird, but instead I "choose" to hunt by my standards and came home birdless........... and proud of it !
> 
> 
> As stated above, people draw the line different ways, you need to look in the mirror to find yours instead of trying to draw conclusions about everyone else.
> ...



Haha! Easy Gadg, we're all around the same fire here. I didn't think I was drawing conclusions and am definitely not justifying anything.... What do I have to justify? I do believe I stated clearly in my initial post that I would do whatever it took within the law to harvest a bird when push comes to shove- bushwacking included, although I haven't had to in a good while. No further evaluation required here, I've got it all figured out on this end. Seems like with the given circumstances most are bringing a bird home, I was just curious if there was one that wouldn't- question answered. 

So I'll rephrase, terrible wording on my part- Most will use whatever means necessary to legally take a bird home short of roost shooting. 

Anyone else coming home without a bird?


----------



## fredw (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been around longer than most of the folks posting here and have done a lot of hunting and fishing over the years.  When I'm not hunting or fishing you can usually find me reading, talking, or just thinking about hunting and fishing.

Through the years I've had the pleasure of sharing many campfires/boats/rivers with many different people.  I've read a lot of books, posts on various forums, and had a lot of good conversations on the subject of hunting and fishing.

I've walked away with the understanding that we, for the most part, are law abiding sportsmen and are obsessed with our sport.  I've also come to the realization that we, in spite of our common love of our sports and our desire to obey game laws and protect our wildlife, approach how we hunt and fish differently.

You have those who think the only way to trout fish is with a dry fly and a fly rod.

You have those who think the most important thing in deer hunting is bone mass and that bucks under the age of 4.5 years shouldn't be shot.

You have those who think running deer with dogs is unsportsmanlike.

I've seen debates on a fly fishing forum about whether or not using a Y2k fly (a fly made to resemble an egg) is ethical.

If you read this forum as much as I do you'll find endless discussion on baiting, taking head shots on deer, running deer with dogs, etc.

My own set of ethics have evolved over the years.  I wouldn't hestitate to guess that's true for many of you.

I tip my hat to anyone who has the highest set of ethics and, in spite of nay-sayers, maintain their standards.  I also will tip my hat to anyone who respects our natural resources and  humanly takes game within the laws of the state in which they are hunting.  The folks I refuse to associate with are those who disregard our laws and don't take care of our resources.  They are the ones who are a detrement to our sport.

Dave, to answer your question, that turkey would be coming home with me.


----------



## dog1 (Jun 18, 2010)

*turkeys'*

I've read all the post, and don't understand all the bickering.  We are all hunters, I could care less what method any of you use.  Personally, I have 2 or 3 of the cheap pop up blinds, but mostly use a home made curtain blind and a store bought stool that I had to lengthen the legs about 6 inches because of arthiritis.  Sometimes I have time to set it, sometimes no.  I say if it works for you, do it, as long as it is legal.  

Now get off each others case!

dog1


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It matters to me, not one least little bit how anybody else hunts. Everybody has their own unique style. I never heard conversations like this 40 years ago. But, folks tended to keep quiet about turkey huntin`...



Ya, forty years ago, there wasn't a season in my part of the state. So if you turkey hunted here, you definitly kept quite.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 18, 2010)

fredw said:


> I've been around longer than most of the folks posting here and have done a lot of hunting and fishing over the years.  When I'm not hunting or fishing you can usually find me reading, talking, or just thinking about hunting and fishing.
> 
> Through the years I've had the pleasure of sharing many campfires/boats/rivers with many different people.  I've read a lot of books, posts on various forums, and had a lot of good conversations on the subject of hunting and fishing.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> Ya, forty years ago, there wasn't a season in my part of the state. So if you turkey hunted here, you definitly kept quite.



Depends on what part of the state you were in. We also had a fall season here in Georgia when I first started huntin` turkeys with my Grandfather.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 18, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> Haha! Easy Gadg, we're all around the same fire here. I didn't think I was drawing conclusions and am definitely not justifying anything.... What do I have to justify? I do believe I stated clearly in my initial post that I would do whatever it took within the law to harvest a bird when push comes to shove- bushwacking included, although I haven't had to in a good while. No further evaluation required here, I've got it all figured out on this end. Seems like with the given circumstances most are bringing a bird home, I was just curious if there was one that wouldn't- question answered.
> 
> So I'll rephrase, terrible wording on my part- Most will use whatever means necessary to legally take a bird home short of roost shooting.
> 
> Anyone else coming home without a bird?




I understand what you were trying to do, your point is taken and I agree, yes there may be exceptions to your own rules sometimes under certain situations, that's up to each person to work out for themselves, sometimes you don't know what you'll do till you have to cross that bridge. You can bring up scenario after scenario and say what about this situation or that situation............ but it doesn't change the point I made, people draw their line differently, some will do some things in some situations while other won't...... I have a line, there are some things I'm not gonna do in any situation, some I may give on under certain circumstances, my line has changed over time, I've been at this long enough and have killed enough gobblers to where I've become more selective in the way I hunt them.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 18, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Rick, if I remember correctly, you could have legally deer hunted the feeders, but chose not to.  That's a good example.




There's a lot of things you "can" do in Texas, it's more like what "can't" you do in Texas; some of these outfitters will tie one to a tree if that's what you want. You wanna test your ethics line?, go to Texas where anything goes, shooting 4 a day off corn feeders may get old after a while........... for some ppl.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 18, 2010)

Gadget said:


> I understand what you were trying to do, your point is taken and I agree, yes there may be exceptions to your own rules sometimes under certain situations, that's up to each person to work out for themselves, sometimes you don't know what you'll do till you have to cross that bridge. You can bring up scenario after scenario and say what about this situation or that situation............ but it doesn't change the point I made, people draw their line differently, some will do some things in some situations while other won't...... I have a line, there are some things I'm not gonna do in any situation, some I may give on under certain circumstances, my line has changed over time, I've been at this long enough and have killed enough gobblers to where I've become more selective in the way I hunt them.



Good Deal, I applaud the firm stance on your line. But in all honesty, I hope I never get to the point that I'm able to back away from a bird I know I could've killed such as in the said situation. . . . . I would feel as if I lost my edge. Different strokes for different folks I would say sums this up. 

I agree on the Texas issue though. . . . them boys wont do much. The day I killed my bird down there this year the landowner states "we'd have more turkeys if I could've got my uncle to get out here Monday and corn these roads". . . . I was thankful he had a lazy uncle.


----------



## boparks (Jun 18, 2010)

Man you guys have been busy here. It took a while to read thru all this.

We all do have our own approach to an extent.

Whether you use blinds, decoys, run & gun, crawl & creep, sit & wait, use squealin hens, shoot jakes or gobblers, shoot birds at 25 or 60 yards doesn't really  matter to  me as long as folks are doing it legally, responsibly and with respect to the bird. I'm just not in a position to judge.

I have an opinion about all of em though

I've never hunted out of a blind because personally I like the challenge of finding a good set up, hiding, staying in the shadows, having to move my gun at exactly the right times, feeling the breeze, and having the option to move quickly if I need to. Using blinds have there own challenges in terms of locating it in the right spot etc. It helps alot I suppose hunting with young people. I used to leave my dad in one beacuse he has trouble staying still.

I started out hunting thinking I could not kill a bird with out a decoy. I almost cried one time when my partner dropped me off in the dark and took off without me getting them. Now I doubt I'll ever use one again. I just try to make good set ups and make him look for me/her

I used  a gobbler decoy a couple times and although I was happy to kill the birds I realized the decoy really did the work once the gobbler saw it.

In the past I would kill a bird almost any way I could and to an extent I still will. As long as I feel the way I'm trying to do it presents a challenge, I'll do it.

Except for a few exceptions I don't shoot birds outside of 40 yards and most well inside that. I've hunted that way since I started because of the way I undesrtood thats how some of the early turkey guys did it. Plus I missed a few early on because they would raise their heads up out at whatever distance and I thought thhey had spotted me and I came unglued.

I guess what I'm getting at here is that over time I've changed how I hunt, I feel better about some kills than others, it's not just about killing the bird anymore, and I have my personal standarsd and ways I want to hunt. 

Like Gadget said or I think he said, I try and stick to it because it's my own set challenge / standard.

Supposedly ducks and animals imprint on the first animal they see. I imprinted on an old Ben Lee tape and what he said about turkey hunting 

MKW said something about some people may not really realize some things about how turkey hunting is or has been done before all these turkey killing inventions hit the market or at least some aspects have been lost. I agree with him on that for sure.

It's kind of like a new generational way of hunting and it has been seriously commercialized. 

Turkeys used to be killed with nothing but a call, gun, and skill. Not saying anythings wrong with other ways just saying what MKW says is true. If you stripped all that stuff away like , blinds, decoys,squealin hen calls, gobbler decoys, trail cams, and feeders, some would kill turkeys, some would not kill as many.

Time, experience, and some success changed alot about the way I hunt and I suspect it does and will others

The bottom line is we all enjoy hunting turkeys our own way and I'll not disrespect any elses way.

To each his own.

As far as "Public " vs "Private " land birds I don't really know. I've always heard it said here they were tougher.  I've only hunted public land twice here in Georgia and I killed a bird just like I do when I'm hunting other places. I tend to agree with if you know how to hunt and can adapt you can kill them most anywhere. I do believe some birds are defintely more suicidal than others. 

I'm sure I got way off target here and rambled but ya'll pretty much had everything else covered and said in the past 115 post Consider it consolidated make up work for being gone and not posting earlier.


----------



## Resica (Jun 18, 2010)

I know people up here that won't shoot a Tom if he doesn't come in gobbling, not the same hunt for them if the bird isn't gobbling  I guess, personal choice. I also know some that didn't shoot because they didn't see a beard, needs a beard. No bushwacking here either, not legally anyway.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Depends on what part of the state you were in. We also had a fall season here in Georgia when I first started huntin` turkeys with my Grandfather.



I'm in the southeast, out from Savannah. Back in the 70's there were just a few isolated spots that had turkeys. I remember my great uncle talking about his pa hunting them.We did not get a season until the mid 80's here. I'm thinking there use to be, but there was that older generation that just had an old double barrel and a box call, wingbone, or scratch box that must have about wiped them out.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 19, 2010)

You can tell ages with the responses here. Maybe not so much age but experience. For example I could go all season without killing a deer because I know I could at any time - I've been doing it long enough where still get a little excited whether it's a doe or buck - But I don't have to put one on the ground or even think about getting a limit in order to have a good hunt or season.

Now with a year of turkey hunting experience I'm shooting for every gobbler I can within the limits. No I won't shoot a jake - just a personal thing. Maybe in another 20yrs or so my feelings might change on turkeys. Yes, I hunted out of a blind a couple of times this season and plan on spending just opening day next year in one again. On opening day my son and I sit together and hunt. Hopefully it will be my youngest with me next season and Brennan will be by himself. After opening morning a blind is used only when the wife comes or it's raining. As far as decoys go, we used them with good success last year early in the season - but the turkeys came to the calling and put a show on for the decoys. I'm undecided about them for next year - Covehunter showed me out in Kansas that they'll still put on a show without decoys. 

Now I'm not here defending anyone but I am going to say this about Covhunter - If a turkey sounds off, he thinks he can kill it. This cat will follow one for miles in order to put himself or someone else in a position to get a shot. I'm not talking bushwacking either. He can sweet talk a gobbler back 200yds from where it had just come from. This boy knows how to read turkeys. Everything from body language to gobbling. He's one of the most modest hunters I've ever met - he doesn't think so. He just thinks there are alot of stupid turkeys!!

Everyone has there own style and personal limitations on how they hunt and what they shoot. Public or private land doesn't matter - the stupid birds get killed.Last year my son and I killed two birds off our lease and one off a WMA. They were the stupid ones - the one on the WMA acted just like the ones on our lease - they all were the result of finding the birds and setting up to call them in range. They all died! The birds in Kansas were all on public land the last week of season - they were the stupid ones left over.


----------



## silentK (Jul 1, 2010)

the "industry" has ruined turkey hunting.....


----------

